# Does your UAE residence visa get cancelled if you don't spend enough time in UAE?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Does your UAE residence visa get cancelled if you don't spend enough time in UAE?

Ok, I know about the six month rule, but other than that, is there any rule that if you don't spend enough time in UAE, your residence visa gets cancelled? 

I visit UAE 5-6 a year but only for 3-4 days each. So a total of 3 weeks or so in the year.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

No. All you have to do is to show up once every 6 months and that's it. A friend of mine stayed in Dubai 2 days each year, one day each 6 months.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Its the entry stamp on your passport every 6 months that counts to keep the residents visa which cannot be delayed even a day


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

The rule is not 6 months. It is 180 days. Not the same thing. 
I found out the hard way-a family member arrived before 6 months were up, but after 180 days, and was denied entry, with the residence visa cancelled on the spot. When I asked the immigration official that the visa clearly says 'Permit becomes invalid if bearer resides more than *6 months* out of the UAE', he said 'it's actually 180 days.'


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Does it make a difference if you arrive through AUH (Abu Dhabi) vs. Dubai airports? 

As the visa is different for Dubai vs. Abu Dhabi, could this be an issue that would invalidate residence visa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Does it make a difference if you arrive through AUH (Abu Dhabi) vs. Dubai airports?
> 
> As the visa is different for Dubai vs. Abu Dhabi, could this be an issue that would invalidate residence visa.


Hi,
No - UAE is one country (made up of 7 Emirates) - it doesn't matter which Emirate you enter or leave from.
Cheers
Steve


----------

